# Sapphire Valley, NC - Foxhunt Resort



## rwroth (Sep 30, 2008)

My daughter's family (Cary, NC, 4 kids ages 1-13) want to try some first-time skiing in the NC mountains and availability at Foxhunt at Sapphire Valley is appealing. Can someone tell me what slopes & ski schools are nearby (how far?) and a little about the resort. The TUG ratings is "fair" (6.94). The only other resorts that may be available are Foxrun Townhouses (Lake Lure, 7.34 TUG rating) & Willow Run (Boone, 6.90 TUG rating) but these seem to be more distant to the slopes -- correct?. Also, when would be the best time to go -- i.e. Jan or Feb?


----------



## catwgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

I haven't been to Foxhunt so hopefully someone else will help you.  You can see pictures of their remodeled units here:

http://www.foxhuntsv.com/FoxhuntatSapphireValleyTimeshareNC.php


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 13, 2008)

*skiing*

hate to chime in here late but if you want to snow ski in NC better be in late jan to feb. We go to boone, banner elk area for better snow and resorts. 
In that area go to Chattahoochee ski area below asheville. Maggie Valley area is close. not sure how far sapphire valley is from the ski area.

chattahoochee has a nice ski area and good snow.


----------



## geekette (Oct 14, 2008)

Our first exchange was to Foxhunt a few years back.  They were nice enuf, especially the large master bedroom downstairs.  The mountains are tricky for driving, so do be forewarned.  There was a fireplace in the unit and we bought $25 of wood, delivered, from the resort, tho it was not seasoned firewood.  

There are some activities there, and amenities, I believe, are shared with Fairfield Sapphire Valley, a drive from your unit.  

Sorry, no info on skiing.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 14, 2008)

carl2591 said:


> hate to chime in here late but if you want to snow ski in NC better be in late jan to feb. We go to boone, banner elk area for better snow and resorts.
> In that area go to Chattahoochee ski area below asheville. Maggie Valley area is close. not sure how far sapphire valley is from the ski area.
> 
> chattahoochee has a nice ski area and good snow.



Roy, I second this idea. If you wish to try skiing in a place like NC that's not world-class by any means, you want to stay right where the snow is best. Feb would be best bet. Maggie Valley has lots of hotels that will be cheap at that time. Also there's a t/s I stayed at in Maggie that was nice, those roundhouse configs. I enjoyed my unit. It was Peppertree Maggie Valley, but mgmt may have changed. I also think there's a Peppertree in Asheville...but that's going to be a hard exchange.


----------



## tombo (Oct 14, 2008)

In North carolina I love the Banner Elk area for lodging and I like to ski Sugar Mountain, Beech Mountain, Hawksnest, etc, all within a 2 minute to 30 minute drive of Banner Elk. http://www.skinorthcarolina.com/resort_locations.htm

Sapphire Valley Ski resort facts:

"They offer two runs, one each for intermediate and beginner skiers, featuring runs up to 1100 feet in length and a vertical drop of 200 feet."

In comparison to the above Sapphire Valley information, here is a quick Sugar Mountain comparison. Sugar Mountain is (for obvious reasons )my favorite North Carolina Ski resort.

 SUGAR MOUNTAIN RESORT STATISTICS & FACTS   
ONLINE: www.skisugar.com •   
SEASON: November - March 
SKIABLE ACRES: 115 Acres, the MOST in North Carolina  
VERTICAL DROP: 1,200 ft., the MOST in North Carolina  
LONGEST RUN: 1 1/2 Miles the LONGEST in North Carolina  
ELEVATION: Summit: 5,300 ft.
Base: 4,100 ft.  
LIFT NETWORK: 4 Double Chairs, including the two longest in N.C.
1 Triple Chair 

1 Handle Tow
1 Magic Carpet (Beginner's Area) 

1 Magic Carpet (Tubing Park)  
LIFT CAPACITY: 8,800 People Per Hour
4,750 Vertical Transport Feet  
SLOPES & TRAILS 20 slopes, 15 with lights for night skiing/riding.
Total Slope Length: 5 miles (approx.)


----------

